# double barrel shotguns



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

does anyone have any experience with some of the newer (less expensive) double barrel SxS shotguns. ex: baikal, stoeger cz etc. I am looking for a 20guage or maybe a 12 if the price was right and am curious if the entry level ones are worth it?

Cheddar


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have shot some. I have shot some very expensive ones also- big difference though I shoot poorly with a side by side. I have always wanted to be able to shoot well with one because I really like the idea and the classic aspect of them. I have come to the conclusion that isn't going to happen and the last people to shoot well with them were the Hatfields and McCoys.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a Stoger 410 that I use mainly for grouse during the hunting seasons. It isn't anything to brag about but it has been getting the job done for 19 years now.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a Baikal 12 o/u that I have used for almost 20 years with no problems. I actually shoot pretty well with it. It is far from fancy and the action takes he-man strength to close but it was around $300 if I remember correctly so it is what it is.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

What about one of these???


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a cz 20 side by side. I have been happy with it. It clearly isn't as nice as a citori or something though.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My buddy shoots a 16 ga. Stoeger SxS for all upland birds, and has never had a problem with it.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I hear fantastic things about the CZ Ringnecks


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

When I do purchase a shotgun it will be an O/U 20 gauge break barrel, less moving parts and have a feeling of nostalgia to them.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Definitely nothing fancy but then again I wouldn't know any better as I have never shot a fancy gun. Only held them at the gun store. Nuts n bolts, bread n butter things for me. 
I have always wanted one for upland bird hunting. Its a tough sale as for the price of a used entry level one you can buy a pretty nice pump....

Cheddar


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a stoeger up lander I bought second hand. It's 20 ga and I think it may be the youth model because it does not have adjustable chokes. Only taken one crow and a jackrabbit with it.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

I was hoping to find a screaming deal on a 20 guage SxS by now. I am heading out with my boys for some grouse tomorrow and was hoping to use it and see how I like it. :sad:

Cheddar


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I almost took mine with me this morning when I went up to help my brother try n fill his buck tag. I decided against it because I couldn't think of a way to hunt grouse without interfering with his hunt. I coulda hit my bag limit in about 30 minutes with blues. two pairs casually scuttled across the trail a few minutes apart. assuming I could shoot two doubles back to back anyway. probably not.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

A buddy of mine has a AH Fox 16ga that was built in 1912 that handles and points better than any gun I've ever held, it would be the perfect grouse and upland gun for me! They are surprisingly inexpensive too, you can often find them for under $1000 or so.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

I want one so bad and have for a very long time. Why? Cuz they are just iconic and classy. Yes, I think my level of awesomeness would increase dropping a bird with a SXS over my 870 express. What does that say about me....

Cheddar


----------

